# Higher temp sprinkler heads in coolers and freezers????



## Simonsays (Sep 1, 2010)

Really NFPA? According to NFPA 13-8.3.2.5 #10, sprinkler heads in walk-in coolers and freezers equipped with automatic defrosting shall be of the intermediate (175 degree) temperature classification or higher. Come on! "The heat from the defrost unit can approach 165 F." How often does this occur? Sounds like an area of interest for our energy-concious friends. All right people, let me hear your common sense response


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Sep 1, 2010)

Follow the good book! Most folks have not adopted the 2010 edition of 13 and will not have to deal with it for a while. I do not see a big deal with the higher temperature of the head. I am sure the NFPA 13 committee saw a few loses as a result of the higher temperature and made the change.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 18, 2010)

It sounds like a blanket requirement for a specific problem.  There very well may be an electric defrost on low temp freezers, but not on all coolers.  Why the blanket?  Perhaps to draw a line somewhere and avoid judgment calls.


----------

